# Infusing Oils Tutorials



## lsg (Jun 19, 2013)

I wanted to share these two videos.  I used this lady's method to infuse two jars of oil, one with frankincense tears and the other with ground myrhh.  These smell great.  They probably wouldn't last through saponification, but I am going to use them at the end of the cook with hot process and other bath & body products.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLzOa1mM9tw[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRjW8iGA2eA[/ame]


----------



## robtr31 (Jul 9, 2013)

how did they turn out , did the scent hold
thanks


----------



## lsg (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, the both oils have great fragrance. I have not tried either in CP soap. I will probably use them in sugar or salt scrubs, lotion etc. Might even try superfatting HP soap after the cook with one of the infused oils.


----------



## savonierre (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that!!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 11, 2013)

I've done the colors in a similar way, just more concentrated


----------



## mel z (Jul 11, 2013)

There are a couple of videos about using the infused resins in CP and the aroma does make it through. If you've ever used them as incense or medicinally you will understand that the aroma would make it. Just expect the color to be dark, can't remember if they said it accelerates trace or not, but I think they did. I recall 2, wish I could think of which resins were used to re-search. I think Amber or Frankinscene. Shoot, I can't remember. Just google them, not too many video results will show up.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Sep 7, 2013)

mel z said:


> There are a couple of videos about using the infused resins in CP and the aroma does make it through. If you've ever used them as incense or medicinally you will understand that the aroma would make it. Just expect the color to be dark, can't remember if they said it accelerates trace or not, but I think they did. I recall 2, wish I could think of which resins were used to re-search. I think Amber or Frankinscene. Shoot, I can't remember. Just google them, not too many video results will show up.


 
i found only one by "Soapmaking 101" , have you ever tried to work with any resined infused oils in CP soap ?

Yes, I have followed the instructions of the video I posted and they worked fine for me.  You might try the instructions on that video.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for the videos!


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Thank you for the videos!


 I can only come to the conclusion that the person who posted before Lion of Judah had not watched the videos links that I posted. I am wondering why. Thank you Lindy for your support.8)


----------

